# Feel free to download the food code 2009



## bbally (Dec 31, 2009)

It occurred to me that many people may not have a copy of the food code. This is the 2009 food code. It is fully searchable in pdf format.

It resides on my servers, you can download it or just refer to it when you need it.

I am working on the fda and FSIS postings as well.

http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf

bbally

Biggest change for me is the new danger zone 41 F to 134 F.

Moderators move this to whereever you feel it needs to be, I could not post it in food safety.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 31, 2009)

Wait...really?
How can they lower it by that much?

*Just read through well skimmed through it and read the danger zone section.
Interesting, and thanks for posting!


----------



## alx (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank You bbally.Your experience is valued by myself and of course others.

Funny thing is my neighbor works in that division of HHS at college park maryland...

Thanks again for this.


----------



## hoser (Dec 31, 2009)

Great post my friend, thank you!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 31, 2009)

That pretty well spells it all out, eh?!


----------



## bbally (Dec 31, 2009)

The new study show the activity levels of the pathogens are affected greatly above the 130 F level. So they set it 5 degrees above because fo the variation in temp probes.  The food code is pliable, in that you can effect a change, I have on salt cured country hams, I had my HACCP protocol for making imitation Serrano Ham approved.  Hopefully our land grant will pick it up in 2011 and eventually country hams will be recognized as a completely documented legal method. 

The chart.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 31, 2009)

useful ~ thanks bally!


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ddave (Jan 1, 2010)

What he said. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------

